# Autocycle



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2018)

I think this may be Chuck Rosa. I believe he had this bike at MLC/AA. V/r Shawn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332729738105


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes it is Chuck Rosa. I've been to his house to buy a bike, I recognize the front porch & basement lol and he's in Flushing MI. I remember seeing that bike at AA as well.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2018)

A good guy to deal with and always finds the killer stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jul 23, 2018)

Chuck is a great guy. Been dealing with him for over 20 years. Several of the bikes in my collection have come from him.


----------



## kreika (Jul 23, 2018)

WOW $4200 with 6 days left. Still need the fender bomb and speedo bars and a full resto. Big boy wallet time!!!!


----------

